# Command History seems "bugged" after Upgrade from 10.0 to 10.1



## wisdown (Jan 13, 2015)

After do the upgrade from 10.0 to 10.1 I have noticed the system console now is not keeping my commands on history after the reboot (using keys up and down).

This is an new expected behavior or bug?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2015)

On which shell?


----------



## wisdown (Jan 13, 2015)

Using:


```
echo $0
```

Says:


```
-csh
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a look in your ~/.cshrc, there have been a few changes in relation to the history. Not sure exactly when they were introduced. 


```
set history = 1000
        set savehist = (1000 merge)
```

The 'merge' option seems to work a little weird when you have multiple connections using multiple sessions (with tmux for example). Also make sure ~/.history is owned by you and has 600 (-rw-------) permissions.


----------



## wisdown (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine values are same from your example:


```
set history = 1000
set savehist = (1000 merge)
```

The permissions seem to be ok:

(-rw-------) root wheel

Is there any tool for checking permissions after an upgrade?

PS.: I don't know what tmux mean, but, my guess is I'm not running multiple connections.
I'm running the server in VMware ESXi, logging on machine by the VMware Workstation Client and not using SSH or any other remote tool or multiple consoles, maybe, the exception would be for jails when I run for example:


```
jexec 1 /bin/sh
```


----------



## chrbr (Jan 14, 2015)

Dear wisdown,
as far as I know and observe the history file is not updated command by command. You can monitor this with the command `tail -f ~/.history`. If you close the connection, can it be that the shell is killed and has to time to updated the history file? 

I can at least reproduce this in X. When I open a xterm as normal user, change by sudo to root and type some imaginary commands. When I kill the users xterm from a console root login the history is not updated. Of course I think that this is quite a rude test. And I am not sure if this has relevance for your situation.


----------



## wisdown (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the answer chrbr,

In my situation I have did an rollback from snapshots and the history was getting updated, only after the upgrade the history started keep the previous command as volatile, or in other words, as soon there an reboot or power off, all commands from current session is cleared.

By the way, the commands from previous version still on history and are the only one able to work using the arrows up, down.

For me this is not an real concern, just shared this for check if an new behavior from current version (keep commands in RAM instead use .history file) or an bug.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear wisdown,
I just remembered that there is a history command with some options. With the appropriate options -S, -L or -M the history can be written, appended and merged. The file name can be specified as well. May be this might be useful. Please see csh(1). There is definitely a lot of stuff to find!


----------

